# What is up with Colnago's inconsistency?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Some frames of the same year have slightly different measurements. Take for example my newly acquired 2002 C40 Bstay. Some B-stay (non HP-stay) C40s in size 55 have a 129 mm headtube length while others vary up to 134 mm. According to Colnago's official geo charts, the headtube length on the bstay is 129. It went to 134 mm when they made the switch to HPstay C40s. My '02 C40 is more closer to 131 mm headtube length even though it is supposed to have a 129. Mine also has a Ti BB shell insert and supposedly that happened on all Bstay models but we were clearly shown a NOS Bstay C40 with Aluminum BB shell insert. The other C40 I was considering is a another fine example of inconsistency: its a 2002 Bstay with 134 mm HTL but has Aluminum inserts! Did it matter that mine was originally sold in North America (Canada) while the other was sold in Europe (France)? Mine also has a serial number. I don't know if the French one had a serial number. That's another sticking point: some have serial numbers while others don't! WTF?

I Love Colnagos but I wish they were more consistent in their approach. I don't want the hear the excuse "that's Italians for ya!".


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

hint 

they were artisan work ( many lugs and parts hand made or customised ).

if you want perfect spec compliance, you need factory production line methods.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Get a Treck.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

icsloppl said:


> Get a Treck.


At least have the decency to spell it write!!!!

Trex, I want trex for my deck.

Trek, I would take it if given to me. Would not spend the money on one.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Any pics of the C40 ???................


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

he got a Trek


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FrenchNago said:


> Any pics of the C40 ???................


Not yet. I figure it is just another used C40 in 00F colors. I'm having it re-painted in Mapei World Champ colors so when that's done I'll post pics. I was also considering the regular Mapei and GEO. What color would you guys choose?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ad22 .


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Not yet. I figure it is just another used C40 in 00F colors. I'm having it re-painted in Mapei World Champ colors so when that's done I'll post pics. I was also considering the regular Mapei and GEO. What color would you guys choose?


Ad 11...............


----------

